# need options to fix gap left from laminate/molding messup



## LetsGiveEr (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, the current floor is laminate and was laid not even 6 months ago.  The molding wasn't removed, as you'll see from the pictures, and a gap has been left around some entrance ways.  Anybody have any options on how to fix this so it can look more appealing?  I was thinking of re-doing the molding to something a little thicker in size and maybe laying some tile in front of the fireplace, or all areas.  Not sure what it'll look like or if I should even bother.  I'd really like to fix this eye sore the right way, the first time.

Thanks all,

JC


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 23, 2006)

Who laid the floor?

The problem is not the moulding, it's the install.

The door casings should have been cut to allow the flooring under. 
Then you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome LetsGiveEr:
Doesn't it just get your goat to pay a professional to do a job only to have to finish it yourself? Of course, there are some of us who would say don't pay the so-and-so until he does it right. But then, there it is and now we need options. I have a few thoughts:
1. at the fireplace take a piece of 1"x4" wood that can be stained to match the laminate; let the front (next to the fireplace) remain 3/4" thick and rip out a pocket on the back to accomodate the laminate.The mantle pilasters can be cut off to let the wood slide under them for an easier fit.
2. at the doorways you could cut the casing off 6"-8" and stand a piece of 5/4" wood in the place of it. It probably should match the color of the casing. Then, if you still have some of the laminate, you could rip a piece to fit in the place by the door frame.
3. another option that's out there is carpet strip; an aluminum strip to be screwed down and break over the side to cover the space. I used that one last because I wouldn't do it for anything; its just an "option".
4. the only other thing I can offer is to tie the goat in a different place so thay can't get it the next time. 
Glenn


----------



## wayneCKS (Jan 19, 2014)

I had the same problem and chose to reset the door casings. I did 2 doorways and then realized I had 14 more to go and said no-way. Did a google search and come up with the Casing Kickers product that worked good. Try it, it might help you out.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2014)

Wayne , welcome to the site, usually we don't bother with these really old questions.


----------

